# The Official Chimp Challenge 2012, May 15th-25th



## BUCK NASTY (May 2, 2012)

*Official 2012 Chimp Challenge Rules:​*
*Start time for the contest is Tuesday, May 15th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).
The finish for the contest is Friday, May 25th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).*

1. Each team will fold for 10 days solid for the duration of the contest.

A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings as follows:
Points system:

• There will be three categories - Points, Growth and Conversion:

Points are the # of millions each team produces (120,000,000 is 120 points).
Growth is based off of last year's CC production (essentially, the handicap system we used last year).
Conversion is the amount of points made by the team by their CC user (so monkey_bollocks points/OCAU points*100).

• Each category will be "normalised" as follows:
Example numbers

Team A - 120
Team B - 84
Team C - 47
Team D - 103

We take the range (max-min, which = 73). We then use this formula = (points*100/range).

So the scores become:

Team A - 164.4
Team B - 115.1
Team C - 64.4
Team D - 141.1

Finally, we subtract the lowest score (64.4) from all teams, to bring the points into a 10-110 range (10 for lowest team, 110 for highest team):

Team A = 110
Team B = 50.7
Team C = 10
Team D = 76.7

• We add up the totals for each category, and the team with the most points across all three categories wins.


*2. Start time for the contest is Tuesday, May 15th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).
The finish for the contest is Friday, May 25th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7)*.

3. The victor gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey as the prize.
Tales have been told of untold wealth and fame that comes with this.
The victorious team is allowed to display in any honorary fashion the jaded monkey, the losing teams are forbidden to display it.
The losing teams are bestowed the dreaded monkey's paw, which is said to be cursed.
People have been known for have very bad luck with this paw!

4. Team captains and Vice Captains are as follows:
OCF - Captain: David
OCAU - Captain: leroyxx/RETARD/BlueRaven
OCN - Captain: zodac/sweffymo
EVGA - Captain: Drougnor/Xavier Zepherious/Devdog51
CPC & bit-tech - Captain: coolamasta
Hardware Canuks - Captain: chriskwarren/3.0 Charlie
TSC! Russia - Captain: [kane]Enforce/BOSUN
Tech Power Up - Captain: BUCK NASTY/Bogmali

5. In the event of a close race, a Stanford daily_user_summary.txt file will be the official source for points information.

6. Only team captains are allowed to make changes to rules and will be looking out for any "foul play". We should not do anything that hurts the folding project. This includes but is not limited to, priming WUs and installing clients on machines without proper permission.

7. The official folding names are:
OCF - T32monkeys
OCAU - Monkey_Bollocks
OCN - OCNChimpin
EVGA - EVGApes
CPC & bit-tech - CustomBitChimps
Hardware Canuks - Beavers_Gone_Bananas
TSC! Russia - TSCh!mp
TechPowerUp! - ChimPowerUp

8. Have fun and keep it positive.

*You can monitor our progress @ http:chimp_challenge/2012/*

*To fold for TechPowerUp!:*
*** Regardless of the client you are using, the *team# is 50711* and the *Username is ChimPowerUp*.
1) Download Fahtracker V2 or if you have a Radeon HD5xxx or newer, download & install FAHClient V7 then proceed to step 4 below. Either client will work with HD2xxx-HD4xxx, just not with the new core.
2) Run the client and go to *Setup* and select *Tracker Settings*. Use *Quick Team Select* to choose TechpowerUp!. Enter *ChimPowerUp* in the name field. PM Bogmali, Oily17, msgclb, Texbill, or Buck Nasty for the SMP/-bigadv passkey(GPU only folding requires no passkey). 






3)Under *Client Settings*, select the hardware you want to fold with. We will be more than happy to help you set up your client(s).  






4)FAHClient V7 works with everything and on everything.  Make sure your drivers are up to date.  If you are setting up anything but a Radeon HD5xxx or newer, simply follow the Windows (FAH V7) Install Guide

5)For Radeon HD5xxx or newer: Please read completly through this step before continuing.  Folding on Radeon cards has been very frustrating due to their low PPD.  FAHClient V7 introduces a new core, fahcore_16, for HD5xxx and newer Radeon cards.  In order to get the client to request work units for this core, you must configure the GPU slot(s) as shown in this post. (that proceedure is needed if you install the GPU slot without the directions below)  But, before you get there, install the client for anything but a GPU slot.  SMP or uniprocessor recommended.  Then add the GPU slot.  Follow the instuctions here EXCEPT when you get to figure 5, before clicking on OK, click on Add under Extra slot options (expert only) and then type _client-type_ in for the name and _advanced_ for the value and then click OK and then OK.  Repeat as necessary.The client will start automatically.  Do not disable Crossfire! (if applicable)


*
Please post in the F@H Tech Assistance thread if you are having any issues.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2012)

Still a work in progress, but the thread is OPEN!


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2012)

Requested some front page love for everyone to see


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2012)

I may as well get in on it. What client should I use for a 7970?


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> I may as well get in on it. What client should I use for a 7970?



FAHTracker V2 I think, BUCK has a link up top.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

I thought ATI 2xxx-4xxx (AMD CAL) cards were no longer getting WUs? I was unable to get any work on my 3850 AGP a few weeks ago when it worked fine in late 2010.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I thought ATI 2xxx-4xxx (AMD CAL) cards were no longer getting WUs? I was unable to get any work on my 3850 AGP a few weeks ago when it worked fine in late 2010.


Fixed. I copied the instructions from last years CC post. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2012)

erocker said:


> I may as well get in on it. What client should I use for a 7970?



You have to use Client V7


----------



## lauri_hoefs (May 10, 2012)

It seems I got my rig back on-line nicely just in time 

Are new passkeys required, or are the ones from last year still valid?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2012)

^^ Same passkey.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2012)

You can do this on CPU's too right?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can do this on CPU's too right?



Yes. The more threads, the better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 10, 2012)

erocker said:


> I may as well get in on it. What client should I use for a 7970?



deffinately the V7 client as its the one that will pass you x16 WU's (the ones that work well on AMD) , new version of V7 detects Amd cards automatically, that might not be the case with a 7970 in which case add client type advanced and your off dont use gpu tracker or any older client as you wont get x16 WU's


----------



## TeXBill (May 10, 2012)

Anybody needing the passkey, msg me & I will send it to you.


----------



## TeXBill (May 10, 2012)

> definately the V7 client as its the one that will pass you x16 WU's (the ones that work well on AMD) , new version of V7 detects Amd cards automatically, that might not be the case with a 7970 in which case add client type advanced and your off dont use gpu tracker or any older client as you wont get x16 WU's


I have 2 X 7970's folding now. I use the latest V7 client & have had no problems with it @ all.


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2012)

Its going to be one *HOT* CC, but if the team is in, I am too.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 10, 2012)

Things I can contribute:
i5-750
Radeon 5850
PS3

The i5 and 5850 are on the same rig (sys spec) so should I use the v7 and allow cpu and gpu folding or just one or the other?

and ps3 i'm assuming just switch over the name and team number on the folding program on that?


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2012)

It will take 1 core for the AMD card to stay saturated with work, so if you run SMP and GPU you should limit the SMP to three of the 4 threads on the 750. 

As far as the PS3, what you wrote is all you need to change. Careful with it if its a phat model though!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 11, 2012)

Considering participating this year with my farm. Should be easy to make the switch now that I have TeamViewer installed across my PCs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

I need the passkey, I have my 2600K and 560TI folding as we speak but will switch over once the competition starts


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need the passkey, I have my 2600K and 560TI folding as we speak but will switch over once the competition starts



Passkey is only needed for SMP folding (CPU type). 

YHPM


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Passkey is only needed for SMP folding (CPU type).
> 
> YHPM



OK cool!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 11, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Considering participating this year with my farm. Should be easy to make the switch now that I have TeamViewer installed across my PCs.


Just let me know if you would like me to "remote in" to your rigs with Teamviewer. I could apply a few optimizations and tweaks if you like.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 11, 2012)

What optimizations exactly? Is there something else besides "client-type" "advanced" I need to put in F@H v7 clients? I fold on all the GPUs listed in my sig.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 12, 2012)

Battleplan (both personel and for inspiration)


PUSH that OC (just turn ya fans to takeoff mode)
learn mucho guitaro
maybe a bit of keyboard like ive oft said, for ten days
if ya get ancy get drunk
ya can probably surf and TPU (but turn Gpu render off in options)
can ya fold on android?? 
is their no way of strapping my head to it yet, tut
but dont game on the Rig, its 10 days 

CC time


----------



## jasper1605 (May 12, 2012)

theonedub said:


> It will take 1 core for the AMD card to stay saturated with work, so if you run SMP and GPU you should limit the SMP to three of the 4 threads on the 750.
> 
> As far as the PS3, what you wrote is all you need to change. Careful with it if its a phat model though!



Nah, my phatty died 2 years ago.  I resurrected it just long enough to switch all the data over to a slim.

As far as smp, I thought I read last year that non-hyperthreaded cpus were worthless on smp.  Or was that only for smp bigadv (or w/e the extra words were after smp)?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 12, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Nah, my phatty died 2 years ago.  I resurrected it just long enough to switch all the data over to a slim.
> 
> As far as smp, I thought I read last year that non-hyperthreaded cpus were worthless on smp.  Or was that only for smp bigadv (or w/e the extra words were after smp)?



My i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz can put out up to 20k PPD depending on the wu with smp and passkey entered.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 13, 2012)

Ah, well can someone shoot me the passkey then?


----------



## mx500torid (May 13, 2012)

ok Im lost as usual does this start on the 15th? If it does shoot me the passkey. Thought i saw a post thats its already in progress. LMK.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2012)

mx500torid said:


> ok Im lost as usual does this start on the 15th? If it does shoot me the passkey. Thought i saw a post thats its already in progress. LMK.


Starts on Tuesday @ 12pm PST. I edited the original post to make the start/end times more noticeable.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2012)

I need the passkey.  ChimPowerUp without the ! at the end.  I remember what I did last year.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you clb for the passkey.


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2012)

I'm in, I think. I killed my clients this morning, used my old CC shortcuts and left the country. It's only 75 K PPD so I can't see the difference in CC points. Best I can do but if points are there it does make a small difference in the end. Fold hard all


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2012)

Switched my GPUs to ChimPowerUp this afternoon.


----------



## Feänor (May 14, 2012)

Need passkey. Anyone got it? PM please!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2012)

PM'd Feanor.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2012)

Game on, no ,i mean stop gamein


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Game on, no ,i mean stop gamein


Problem solved. I threw together another rig to game on during the CC. Nothing special(Phenom II x4 965, 880G matx mobo and a cheap PNY GTX460 from Craigslist), but it does the job. Nice part is it produces 20K PPD during the week.


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2012)

GTX580 is online and Folding, going to watch the finished WU count and make sure the Username isn't typo'd. Letting WCG finish some WUs before switching the i7 over. 

Got my netbook all setup to use while the PC is bogged down by DC- picked up a new ext battery from Amazon and Norton donated some new RAM for it 

Can't find the passkey from last year- PM please?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Problem solved. I threw together another rig to game on during the CC. Nothing special(Phenom II x4 965, 880G matx mobo and a cheap PNY GTX460 from Craigslist), but it does the job. Nice part is it produces 20K PPD during the week.



im jelous ,ill have to do without or bare the brunt of my guilty brain, still ill relearn some tunes on the guitar, could be fun , i might end up like hendrix after 10 whole days

oh and ive pushed all dials to eleven, ppd increase expected, all under ChimPowerUp now


----------



## jasper1605 (May 15, 2012)

2 questions, can I switch all my stuff over to chimpowerup right now without breaking the "start time rules", or will I need to wait 'til after the start time to switch stuff over.

2. Can someone PM me the passkey (I'll have 3 cores on i5-750 running so hopefully that'll count.  From earlier discussion it sounds like it will.)

edit:

Help plz.  How do I get to the tracker settings as stated in the OP.  All I have is the F@H control panel w/ configure and preferences options.  Looks like the guide here but not the ones in OP for setting number of cores I want to use for folding/anything else.

edit 2: sorry for being a folding noob, just want to make sure I get this right to help out max potential.  Ran the tutorial for Radeon 58xx.  It's showing my gpu core is 0x16 so I'm assuming that I have the correct WUs loading on that?

Lastly I hope.  I edited my CPU core to use 3 threads (changed the default value from -1 to 3) did I do that right?


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2012)

Im in.  Lets get ready to RUMBLE!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

You can switch over anytime, but the sooner-the better. I just sent you a PM




jasper1605 said:


> 2 questions, can I switch all my stuff over to chimpowerup right now without breaking the "start time rules", or will I need to wait 'til after the start time to switch stuff over.
> 
> 2. Can someone PM me the passkey (I'll have 3 cores on i5-750 running so hopefully that'll count.  From earlier discussion it sounds like it will.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2012)

WOW.. I almost missed this! Somebody send me the passkey. I'll put my gtx480,gtx570 and probably my i7 970!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 15, 2012)

PM'd Mindweaver


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> im jelous ,ill have to do without or bare the brunt of my guilty brain, still ill relearn some tunes on the guitar, could be fun , i might end up like hendrix after 10 whole days
> 
> oh and ive pushed all dials to eleven, ppd increase expected, all under ChimPowerUp now



I have built some nice gaming rigs, but they won't play games with F@H running on them.



Mindweaver said:


> WOW.. I almost missed this! Somebody send me the passkey. I'll put my gtx480,gtx570 and probably my i7 970!



PM sent.


----------



## 1freedude (May 15, 2012)

will the passkey get more points for a i7 920  @ ~3.6 ghz?  if so, please send it


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2012)

1freedude said:


> will the passkey get more points for a i7 920  @ ~3.6 ghz?  if so, please send it



Which folding client are you using?


----------



## 1freedude (May 15, 2012)

I have been using fah tracker v2.  it usually puts out 16k - 20k smp, can't remember if I use MY passkey, but pretty sure I don't.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2012)

1freedude said:


> I have been using fah tracker v2.  it usually puts out 16k - 20k smp, can't remember if I use MY passkey, but pretty sure I don't.



Passkey sent.  With Tracker V2 you should be able to use all 8 threads of yor cpu and still run both of the GTX 260's.  What cooling do you have on yor cpu?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2012)

1freedude said:


> I have been using fah tracker v2.  it usually puts out 16k - 20k smp, can't remember if I use MY passkey, but pretty sure I don't.



Double post.  To get that many points on your cpu you had to be running a passkey.


----------



## 1freedude (May 15, 2012)

so you want my recipe?  I actually have a E7500 in a 780i running the two 260's.  the i7 is (will be) chugging by itself.  third, a q6600 (have to tune the oc in the morning).  the cooling on the i7 is the cooler from the dell system I pulled it from.  looks like a cheap tower cooler.  in a hot room, it sits around 76 - 80 C.  I lapped the proc and cooler flat.

with the separate systems, I get about two more wu's out of the 260s.


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2012)

Just moved my Phenom B40 rig off WCG to F@H. Is it better production for the B40 to run SMP4 or SMP3 and run the 6850 in the GPU slot? Tempted to just pull the 6850 and run the 8800GS, but it get so hot (single slot cooler).


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2012)

1freedude said:


> so you want my recipe?  I actually have a E7500 in a 780i running the two 260's.  the i7 is (will be) chugging by itself.  third, a q6600 (have to tune the oc in the morning).  the cooling on the i7 is the cooler from the dell system I pulled it from.  looks like a cheap tower cooler.  in a hot room, it sits around 76 - 80 C.  I lapped the proc and cooler flat.
> 
> with the separate systems, I get about two more wu's out of the 260s.



I like it.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2012)

Gentlemen (and Ladies) start your engines.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Just moved my Phenom B40 rig off WCG to F@H. Is it better production for the B40 to run SMP4 or SMP3 and run the 6850 in the GPU slot? Tempted to just pull the 6850 and run the 8800GS, but it get so hot (single slot cooler).


I have no problem running smp on all cores on my AMD cpu's, but I only fold on Nvidia cards on those rigs.


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2012)

Is that 2011 HWC link going to be updated or is this *CC Stats 2012* going to be how we monitor our contribution to global warming?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

msgclb said:


> Is that 2011 HWC link going to be updated or is this *CC Stats 2012* going to be how we monitor our contribution to global warming?



I'm still trying to find the page for the CC 2012. Last years page will not be used, as the guy from HWC that maintained it is no longer with them. I'll find the current page as well as the chat page for smack talkin!


----------



## jasper1605 (May 15, 2012)

Engines are started.  Rig will net ~14kppd plus w/e a ps3 can add for ppd.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

CRAP! I forgot to start up FAH last night. I will get them rolling soon as I get home!


----------



## Tardan (May 15, 2012)

Is it too late to join? If not awesome. Not sure if there are any requirements to join but I'd love to help out!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Tardan said:


> Is it too late to join? If not awesome. Not sure if there are any requirements to join but I'd love to help out!



Its never too late! I just set my quad at work to F@H and its downloading the work as we speak!


----------



## Tardan (May 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its never too late! I just set my quad at work to F@H and its downloading the work as we speak!



Great! Thanks for the info! Can anyone throw me some passkey love then?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)

Download this 

PM coming with passkey info


----------



## TeXBill (May 15, 2012)

All of my folders are switched over to feed the chimp now. 
I'm good for at least 100,000 PPD.


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 15, 2012)

knew I forgot something

GPU's are switched and will pm for a passkey in a second.  I might toss the htpc that's been sitting off all winter to fold. It should add another 30,000 ppd if all goes well.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 15, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> All of my folders are switched over to feed the chimp now.
> I'm good for at least 100,000 PPD.



  You'll do more in 1 day than I will in half of this competition!  Very cool.


----------



## ERazer (May 15, 2012)

Woot is that time of the year again

been lazy lately bout crunching but ill run all rig for this event


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Erazer!

I have been fighting with one of my original folding mobo's (MSI K9A2 Platinum) to get it up and running. If I can get it to load windows, then i'll throw in a GTX275/GTX260/8800GTS/9850BE combo good for another 28K PPD for the Chimp!


----------



## KieX (May 15, 2012)

2x 560Ti up and running. 3930K and SR-2 up very shortly. Anyone with TeamViewer want to setup linux client for me, or have a link for Ubuntu setup?


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2012)

It looks everybody got 30 CCPs just for showing up!







But after one hour our real points and those conversion points put us on top of tier 2.


----------



## ERazer (May 15, 2012)

PM me for pass key pls


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2012)

ERazer said:


> PM me for pass key pls



PM'd


----------



## 1freedude (May 15, 2012)

KieX said:


> 2x 560Ti up and running. 3930K and SR-2 up very shortly. Anyone with TeamViewer want to setup linux client for me, or have a link for Ubuntu setup?



don't take this the wrong way please!

foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=20745


----------



## KieX (May 15, 2012)

1freedude said:


> don't take this the wrong way please!
> 
> foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=20745



Thanks, that should do it


----------



## jasper1605 (May 15, 2012)

Found a google doc that has all the scores in it updated.  We're in 4th place (85pts behind 1st) right now.  Crank up those OCs!

What's a safe voltage for me to hit on my i5 750?  I tried 4ghz at 1.42v but it wasn't happening.


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2012)

The Phenom is struggling with the SMP client. Think after the WU is done I will start the AMD GPU client. 

Other than that everything I have is up and running smoothly. Busted out the mini desk fan on the main PC to keep temps in line


----------



## zodac (May 16, 2012)

Nice job on the conversion rate so far guys.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

zodac said:


> Nice job on the conversion rate so far guys.



Do you like pudding?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The Phenom is struggling with the SMP client. Think after the WU is done I will start the AMD GPU client.
> 
> Other than that everything I have is up and running smoothly. Busted out the mini desk fan on the main PC to keep temps in line



You'll get lots more points from the GPU than the CPU.


----------



## theonedub (May 16, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You'll get lots more points from the GPU than the CPU.



In 11 hours the 6850 will be running. Do I dare mix drivers and add the 8800GS to that rig? Perhaps


----------



## zodac (May 16, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Do you like pudding?



No, don't you do that.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

zodac said:


> No, don't you do that.



Just a little friendly teasing.


----------



## zodac (May 16, 2012)

You can't take secrets from OCN and tell them here. That's not fair!


----------



## Darkleoco (May 16, 2012)

Can you hop in at any time? And if I did would a 2600K at 4.4 and 2 heavily overclocked 6950's contribute alot? (I know nothing about folding lol)

Hmmm also have a ps3 I could potentially fire up easily.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

zodac said:


> You can't take secrets from OCN and tell them here. That's not fair!



Fair enough.  I propose a contest.  The first person that has never folded for OCN and can find the thread that includes the "do you like pudding?" quote will get a prize.


----------



## zodac (May 16, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Fair enough.  I propose a contest.  The first person that has never folded for OCN and can find the thread that includes the "do you like pudding?" quote will get a prize.



_*whispers*_

Are you supplying the prize?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Can you hop in at any time? And if I did would a 2600K at 4.4 and 2 heavily overclocked 6950's contribute alot? (I know nothing about folding lol)
> 
> Hmmm also have a ps3 I could potentially fire up easily.



Yes you can.  You would need to use Stanfords V7 client and only six threads from the 2600k to also run your GPU's.  And the passkey.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

zodac said:


> _*whispers*_
> 
> Are you supplying the prize?



Of course it's my contest.  $20 US Paypal.


----------



## zodac (May 16, 2012)

Good luck to the entrants then.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 16, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Yes you can.  You would need to use Stanfords V7 client and only six threads from the 2600k to also run your GPU's.  And the passkey.



Gonna download it and see what good this rig of mine can do 

Sadly I can't do any more than download the client right now (yay for waking up in 6 and a half hours) but I will set it up tomorrow and get cracking 

Out of curiosity does the 6000 series pull decent PPD with this new core thing?

5)For Radeon HD5xxx or newer: Please read completly through this step before continuing. Folding on Radeon cards has been very frustrating due to their low PPD. FAHClient V7 introduces a new core, fahcore_16, for HD5xxx and newer Radeon cards. In order to get the client to request work units for this core, you must configure the GPU slot(s) as shown in this post. (that proceedure is needed if you install the GPU slot without the directions below) But, before you get there, install the client for anything but a GPU slot. SMP or uniprocessor recommended. Then add the GPU slot. Follow the instuctions here EXCEPT when you get to figure 5, before clicking on OK, click on Add under Extra slot options (expert only) and then type client-type in for the name and advanced for the value and then click OK and then OK. Repeat as necessary.The client will start automatically. Do not disable Crossfire! (if applicable)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Gonna download it and see what good this rig of mine can do
> 
> Sadly I can't do any more than download the client right now (yay for waking up in 6 and a half hours) but I will set it up tomorrow and get cracking
> 
> ...



You will most likely have to worry about step 5, but yes, you will get some decent points.


----------



## 1freedude (May 16, 2012)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1168301/spoiler-biography-interview-on-zodac/730#post_17246212


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

1freedude said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1168301/spoiler-biography-interview-on-zodac/730#post_17246212



We have a winner!  PM me your Pay pal.


----------



## 1freedude (May 16, 2012)

thats fine, the hunt was the prize!

so, Q6600 not as fast as it used to be...is this because of new rules for bonuses?


----------



## TissueBox (May 16, 2012)

Requesting a passkey, I'll be folding on a 2500k and a 580 for this team.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

TissueBox said:


> Requesting a passkey, I'll be folding on a 2500k and a 580 for this team.



Sent.


----------



## 1freedude (May 16, 2012)

Get those fans churning!  More volts, more guts!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

1freedude said:


> thats fine, the hunt was the prize!
> 
> so, Q6600 not as fast as it used to be...is this because of new rules for bonuses?



Yes.  Last Nov-Dec, If I remeber right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2012)

I'm aboard with both i7's.  Gotta figure out how to keep the heat down so I can add two cards to the mix.  But not sure if I can do that.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm aboard with both i7's.  Gotta figure out how to keep the heat down so I can add two cards to the mix.  But not sure if I can do that.



Thank you for finally posting something CP.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2012)

Coming in slightly late, but I switched over my 5870 and GTX260 to ChimPowerUp.


----------



## Mathragh (May 16, 2012)

Giving it a go aswell  The only time I ever folded before this was about 6 years ago, folding with boinc on my Turion TL-50 lol(if that is folding at all).

I'd gladly turn my FX-8120, the two GTX8800's(if those are of any worth at all) a E6800 to folding, and if you guys think it'll add something meaningfull, my laptop aswell(when its not in use).

What resources would you guys suggest I use from my rig when I still want to play diablo III aswell?   Furthermore, I guess I'll need a passkey.

Edit: The download link for V2 doesnt seem to be working for me.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if you can do that with your AMD FX cpu, never cared to find out. All that hardware is decent and worth adding. As for resource use when gaming, I just pause everything and restart it when I'm done.

Well I managed to screw up the boinc install on my machine with the GTX260 in it when switching over to ChimPowerUp (it was running the GPU2 client, switched over to the v7 client), and the boinc site seems to be down, so I switched the CPU over to SMP for ChimPowerUp for now. It's an E2140 at 3GHz.


----------



## Birdman86 (May 16, 2012)

I'm trying to join the Chimp Challenge like last year with exactly the same rig (2600K @ 4.2 GHz and GTX 470 @ 701 MHz) and OC.

I installed the V7 client and got:
- p7642 for GPU, PPD 12417
- p8014 for SMP, PPD between 17k and 27k

I've got a couple questions:
- Is this the best I can get or are there some useful options? I don't have any additional parameters now, but last year I was folding bigadvs.
- How can you notice that the passkey is incorrect? I put the same one as last year, so it should be OK.
- Afterburner shows only 89% GPU usage, is this normal?

Unfortunately, I won't be home for next days so I have to leave the rig to fold alone and hope it is all OK.


----------



## DaC (May 16, 2012)

do the code is only for bigadv then ?
SMP only doesn't need the code ?


----------



## DaC (May 16, 2012)

Cool... this year I'm putting more PPD with the gpu alone than last year with 2 pcs:
ION N330 / E5200 + 4850

Is it normal for the gpu to behave like that ?


----------



## Cuzza (May 16, 2012)

Have not been folding for TPU since I defected to LOSIAS... but I reckon I can climb back on board for this one.

GTX580 standing by. Just need to change that team number and username yeah??


----------



## Mathragh (May 16, 2012)

Hmm something seems off at the laptop, the 5650 is generating ~3,2K PPD, while the i5 460M is only generating an estimated 58PPD. Am I doing something wrong? Running the CPU as SMT device, and its sitting at 100% utilisation all the time.


----------



## DaC (May 16, 2012)

Well... on my PC GPU core alone uses 50-60% from my Pentium G620..... I choose to disable smp and use only uniprocessor for now.... as I think SMP can interfere with gpu or even get very low ppd....


----------



## Mathragh (May 16, 2012)

DaC said:


> Well... on my PC GPU core alone uses 50-60% from my Pentium G620..... I choose to disable smp and use only uniprocessor for now.... as I think SMP can interfere with gpu or even get very low ppd....



Well, it solved itself apparently, now its doing 2,3k PPD again. So no probrem!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> Have not been folding for TPU since I defected to LOSIAS... but I reckon I can climb back on board for this one.
> 
> GTX580 standing by. Just need to change that team number and username yeah??



Yes, just change the username to ChimPowerUp and the team to 50711.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

Do I need to do the "bigadv" thing on my 2600K? Also How do you set that up?


----------



## kenkickr (May 16, 2012)

I believe I'm on it.  It says Name: ChimPowerUp and Team: 50711 on the visualization screen.


----------



## 1freedude (May 16, 2012)

put the passkey in, but unless you have 16 cores, don't bother with bigadv


----------



## Steevo (May 16, 2012)

I will add my home system tonight 5870 at 1052core currently, and 1100T at 3.7Ghz.

I might add a few other systems onto this, some have been slowly taken off as we need more processing horsepower.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do I need to do the "bigadv" thing on my 2600K? Also How do you set that up?



PM sent.


----------



## DaC (May 16, 2012)

when the scores  will be on air ?

I'm getting around 8.3k PPD with a g620 (single core) + 6870.
I still need the code for SMP. Later I'll test if it's better to put the 2 cores from the g620 on at expense of the 6870 score or leave 1 core for the 6870


----------



## theonedub (May 16, 2012)

With SMP3 and the AMD GPU client, the AMD cruncher has doubled its estimated PPD.


----------



## bob80 (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm from Italy and I want to give you my support... I'm folding with 2500K and 8800GTX.

Can anyone give me the passkey ?


----------



## jasper1605 (May 16, 2012)

Question.  Both my GPU and CPU WUs are at 99.99% w/ a 1 second to finish estimation, but they've both been there for over an hour.  What's happening?

edit: CPU switched over finally but here's what the GPU situation is...


----------



## johnspack (May 16, 2012)

Bit late too,  switching over my box now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2012)

bob80 said:


> Hi guys, I'm from Italy and I want to give you my support... I'm folding with 2500K and 8800GTX.
> 
> Can anyone give me the passkey ?



PM sent! 



johnspack said:


> Bit late too,  switching over my box now.



Thank you Pete. We appreciate the help


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Thank you for finally posting something CP.



What does that mean?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

Birdman86 said:


> I'm trying to join the Chimp Challenge like last year with exactly the same rig (2600K @ 4.2 GHz and GTX 470 @ 701 MHz) and OC.
> 
> I installed the V7 client and got:
> - p7642 for GPU, PPD 12417
> ...


Everything looks fine.  Less than 100% for the P764x's is normal.


DaC said:


> do the code is only for bigadv then ?
> SMP only doesn't need the code ?


ALL SMP needs the passkey.


DaC said:


> Cool... this year I'm putting more PPD with the gpu alone than last year with 2 pcs:
> ION N330 / E5200 + 4850
> 
> Is it normal for the gpu to behave like that ?http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/chimp2012.jpg





DaC said:


> Well... on my PC GPU core alone uses 50-60% from my Pentium G620..... I choose to disable smp and use only uniprocessor for now.... as I think SMP can interfere with gpu or even get very low ppd....





DaC said:


> when the scores  will be on air ?
> 
> I'm getting around 8.3k PPD with a g620 (single core) + 6870.
> I still need the code for SMP. Later I'll test if it's better to put the 2 cores from the g620 on at expense of the 6870 score or leave 1 core for the 6870


Your best result will be leaving a core/thread for the 6870



Steevo said:


> I will add my home system tonight 5870 at 1052core currently, and 1100T at 3.7Ghz.
> 
> I might add a few other systems onto this, some have been slowly taken off as we need more processing horsepower.


Run at SMP-5 to give your ATI/AMD GPU a core to work with.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Question.  Both my GPU and CPU WUs are at 99.99% w/ a 1 second to finish estimation, but they've both been there for over an hour.  What's happening?
> 
> edit: CPU switched over finally but here's what the GPU situation is...
> 
> ...



Close the client and re-start the rig, then re-start the client and it should upload.


----------



## Ashley - Aitch (May 16, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> Anybody needing the passkey, msg me & I will send it to you.



Yes please


----------



## jasper1605 (May 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Close the client and re-start the rig, then re-start the client and it should upload.



Thanks for the tip.  Did that and it worked.  I was afraid to try that approach for fear of losing the WU.  But it's back up and running with PPDs going all over the place.  It's given me as low as 5k and upwards of 29k while on the same WU.  So I'm contributing w/e a 4.03 i5 750 and radeon 5850 @925 + a ps3 can contribute lol.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 16, 2012)

Gonna hop on about 5 eastern with my 2600k and 6950's, and I might fire it up on my ps3 as well.

Could use a passkey


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

Ashley - Aitch said:


> Yes please





Darkleoco said:


> Gonna hop on about 5 eastern with my 2600k and 6950's, and I might fire it up on my ps3 as well.
> 
> Could use a passkey



PM'd


----------



## anonymous6366 (May 16, 2012)

i7 2630qm 2ghz with gt240m and core 2 duo 3ghz with gtx460 goin hard

Oh can I get a passkey as well!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

anonymous6366 said:


> i7 2630qm 2ghz with gt240m and core 2 duo 3ghz with gtx460 goin hard
> 
> Oh can I get a passkey as well!



pm'd


----------



## bob80 (May 16, 2012)

In your opinion who is faster between 6570 and 8800gtx ?


----------



## Darkleoco (May 16, 2012)

Getting fired up right now, sadly I can't find where I wrote down the settings for my previous overclock  so until I can locate those or be bothered to redo it I will be going only at 3.4 Ghz on my cpu with heavily clocked gpu's.

Edit: Cannot seem to get the Techpowerup team bit to pop up but the name and passkey are in already.
Also I have no idea how to tell if everything is running correctly or not. Currently its estimating me at about 16,600 ppd but I cant find smp anywhere? Would be great if someone has an idea what I should be generating lol.

Gonna get the ps3 running now.


----------



## Mathragh (May 16, 2012)

I also need a passkey then.
Currently generating 13K PPD on 7 threads with SMT enabled while running Diablo 3 at the same time Diablo doesnt really seem CPU-heavy, only using about 8-12% CPU power.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> I also need a passkey then.
> Currently generating 13K PPD on 7 threads with SMT enabled while running Diablo 3 at the same time Diablo doesnt really seem CPU-heavy, only using about 8-12% CPU power.



PM'd


----------



## cdamax (May 16, 2012)

Can anyone give me the passkey? 30k from two 560ti + i5 4.5ghz from Argentina!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 16, 2012)

cdamax said:


> Can anyone give me the passkey? 30k from two 560ti + i5 4.5ghz from Argentina!!



PM'd


----------



## cdamax (May 16, 2012)

Recived thkz thebluebumblebee.


----------



## cdamax (May 17, 2012)

cpu 0% is that ok??


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

Got home today and my Phenom II was in the "unknown state"? I tried to get it to redownload the work or fold what work it had but I ended up uninstalling and reinstall which looked to have worked.


----------



## hat (May 17, 2012)

Hm, my GTX260 client always shows base credit unknown, estimated credit unknown, and estimated ppd unknown. My 5870 used to do the same thing, not sure what I did to fix it. I think it just clears up over time. Is there a way I can fix it?


----------



## theonedub (May 17, 2012)

Using v7 or monitoring with HFM?


----------



## Cuzza (May 17, 2012)

When I get home tonight I will ramp up clocks on the 580 and then then get the quad Phenom going to. Maybe even the old laptop for an extra 200ppd lol


----------



## theonedub (May 17, 2012)

Careful with the clocks, my 580 Lightning has been rock solid at 875mhz, but this morning dropped a WU- might have something to do with these relatively new gigantic WUs. At 850mhz it has not happened again.


----------



## hat (May 17, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Using v7 or monitoring with HFM?



v7


----------



## theonedub (May 17, 2012)

Haven't seen a way to clear that in v7, think you will have to wait it out.


----------



## hat (May 17, 2012)

Well at least it's not a misconfiguration or something.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2012)

cdamax said:


> cpu 0% is that ok??


yes, it will not give PPD until it hits 3-4%(but i'm sure you know this by now). Thanks for helping us out!


----------



## jasper1605 (May 17, 2012)

Hate to be a bother, but I'm running into the same GPU issue w/ it freezing at 99.99.  I checked the log file and it only shows that it has completed up to 90% doing 1% about every 3 minutes.  When I pause it, the progress also shows 90%, but as soon as I start it back up it reverts to 99 and no activity.  It hasn't done anything in the last 45 minutes and my gpu is reading 0 activity.  Should I just drop the GPU folding and focus on my CPU which will at least work?  Right now, I highly doubt my GPU has contributed a single WU since we started.

Buck, I tried the turn off, restart method multiple times for this, but it's staying stuck this time around.

Log is attached


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2012)

What the heck?


----------



## Cuzza (May 17, 2012)

Someone PM me a passkey plz???



theonedub said:


> Careful with the clocks, my 580 Lightning has been rock solid at 875mhz, but this morning dropped a WU- might have something to do with these relatively new gigantic WUs. At 850mhz it has not happened again.



Tried mine at 880 and no luck. Will try 850.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> Someone PM me a passkey plz???
> 
> 
> 
> Tried mine at 880 and no luck. Will try 850.



Sent.


----------



## Cuzza (May 17, 2012)

Sweet, up and running total 35k cpu at standard clock. might crank it up tomorrow. Thankfully, frickin freezing weather it's about 8degC in my spare room so don't have to worry bout temps too much lol.


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2012)

So I have a i7 970 and two GTX 580's that I could offer. Is it still better just to run the 970 w/ out the GPU's or not? See system specs...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> Sweet, up and running total 35k cpu at standard clock. might crank it up tomorrow. Thankfully, frickin freezing weather it's about 8degC in my spare room so don't have to worry bout temps too much lol.



I want winter in May.  Keep it safe and don't oc to high for now.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> So I have a i7 970 and two GTX 580's that I could offer. Is it still better just to run the 970 w/ out the GPU's or not? See system specs...



Run all 3, -SMP 10 for the CPU and regular GPU's for your 580's.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> So I have a I7 970 and two GTX 580's that I could offer. Is it still better just to run the 970 w/ out the GPU's or not?



Ten threads on the 970 if you are running Windows 7 64, and let it buck with the two 580's.

Since Tracker V2 is back online, go with this thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137137


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2012)

Cool


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2012)

http://fahtracker.com/  Tracker V2

This is the actual Tracker website.  If you have AMD GPU's please use Stanfords V7 client.

The V7 link.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide


----------



## Cuzza (May 17, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I want winter in May.  Keep it safe and don't oc to high for now.



I couldn't wait for tomorrow, 580 @875 and Phenom II @ 3.8, now getting 39k why don't I do this regularly? lol. Also got around to updating my system spec (had this setup for a month now)


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2012)

Not sure what I'm doing here but I read someone getting 35-37k PPD and I'm sitting around 17-18k.  Digging further My GPU's are doing 8711 est PPD ea. but the CPU is 26 est PPD. Is this correct.

Update:  After messing around some I have the CPU PPD up to around 5k with my total PPD at 23-24k right now.


----------



## mlee49 (May 17, 2012)

You can have my AXE.... um I mean... my 970 and 2-560 Ti's. 

Passkey? I pm'd Buck but I'm sure he's busy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> You can have my AXE.... um I mean... my 970 and 2-560 Ti's.
> 
> Passkey? I pm'd Buck but I'm sure he's busy.



PM'd


----------



## DaC (May 17, 2012)

Well.... my PPD is around 8.5k for a g620 (uniprocessor) + 6870.... I guess it's fine.
One thing that helped me was turning off Windows Aero....

with aero on my score would hover around 8.3 to 7.5k.... now it's around 8.0 to 8.6k... 8.5k most of the time


----------



## bob80 (May 17, 2012)

Oh well I'vwe overclocked my 8800gtx... Moar PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> You can have my AXE.... um I mean... my 970 and 2-560 Ti's.
> 
> Passkey? I pm'd Buck but I'm sure he's busy.



I'm never too busy for you Matt! PM sent.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> Not sure what I'm doing here but I read someone getting 35-37k PPD and I'm sitting around 17-18k.  Digging further My GPU's are doing 8711 est PPD ea. but the CPU is 26 est PPD. Is this correct.
> 
> Update:  After messing around some I have the CPU PPD up to around 5k with my total PPD at 23-24k right now.



You should be doing better than that, I think.  Maybe this will help: (modified for this post)


BUCK NASTY said:


> I say go to SMP-6, then use ProcessLasso to lock the SMP client to cores 0-5 and each of the GPU's to cores 6 and 7 respectively.


----------



## kenkickr (May 17, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You should be doing better than that, I think.  Maybe this will help: (modified for this post)



When I left I saw my total PPD reach 41k+.  Is that better?  I hope so!!! 

Also, do I need more passkeys to get my other desktop and laptop to fold?  One is a E5400 IGP system and the laptop is a Pentium Dual core allendale(Inspiron N4010).


----------



## TeXBill (May 17, 2012)

> When I left I saw my total PPD reach 41k+. Is that better? I hope so!!!
> 
> Also, do I need more passkeys to get my other desktop and laptop to fold? One is a E5400 IGP system and the laptop is a Pentium Dual core allendale(Inspiron N4010).


Looks good, the same passkey is good for any machine (rig) (laptop) folding for us.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 17, 2012)

Any chance the passkey is the same as last years?  I Already PM'd Buck_Nasty for it but thought I'd ask.


----------



## TeXBill (May 17, 2012)

> Any chance the passkey is the same as last years? I Already PM'd Buck_Nasty for it but thought I'd ask.


Yes, passkey is the same one this year also.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 17, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> Yes, passkey is the same one this year also.



Thanks TeX.  I'll switch my work one tonight, and bring a couple of others online the evening.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> When I left I saw my total PPD reach 41k . Is that better? I hope so!!!
> 
> Also, do I need more passkeys to get my other desktop and laptop to fold? One is a E5400 IGP system and the laptop is a Pentium Dual core allendale(Inspiron N4010).



im getting 9600ppd per gpu(5870,5850) so yours does seem a bit low, when you say you have your cpu folding to, what client are you running on it(type) i ask because if you have dedicated all your cores to a cpu folding client ,that Will hold back your gpu's from folding full tilt, ive experimented a lot and each(Amd) Gpu requires/uses 50-75% of one core and is affected(ppd) if it dosnt have this available as a rescource.

my main rigs a quad amd with two 5xxx's and i fold an smp2 client ,plus the  two gpu clients for max ppd any higher a cored smp(3-4) and my gpus drop from 9600 to7500 ppd which is not offset by my smp ppd

managed to nudge my gpu's to 1025 core and also my pc's stable folding at 4.2 now

mooarrr volts muhahaha


----------



## NastyHabits (May 17, 2012)

OK, my crummy 8K PPD work machine is running like a Chimp.   Other PC's to follow this evening.


----------



## bob80 (May 17, 2012)

For me the passkey doesn't work :S


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2012)

bob80 said:


> For me the passkey doesn't work :S



Did you copy and paste it?


----------



## cdamax (May 17, 2012)

The gpu's work one thread then they stop the cpu dont post any score. Is thear another program for to do this?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2012)

cdamax said:


> The gpu's work one thread then they stop the cpu dont post any score. Is thear another program for to do this?



 other then what mate,?? i use the V7 client that has a thread under folding at home here on Tpu.


----------



## cdamax (May 17, 2012)

sory from argentina english no so fluid, de gpus the 2 start, finsh but they dont start again. i use FAH V2


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2012)

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

uninstall it and use V7 off stanfords own site here

and here is another link to their guide but, it is easy to set up anyway, after installing just setup the team ,username and passkey and set it running and you should be succesfully folding straight away

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide

there are ways to increase your point earning once you have it running.


----------



## cdamax (May 17, 2012)

Is this ok?


----------



## jasper1605 (May 17, 2012)

cdamax said:


> Is this ok?



66k ppd I'd say it looks good.

Do you have the passkey?


----------



## cdamax (May 18, 2012)

yes, thebluebumblebee gave it to me, ask him, I dont know if i am allow to give it to you.


----------



## cdamax (May 18, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> 66k ppd I'd say it looks good.
> 
> Do you have the passkey?



The problem is that, make noise and heat......Lol


----------



## jasper1605 (May 18, 2012)

cdamax said:


> yes, thebluebumblebee gave it to me, ask him her(right?), I dont know if i am allow to give it to you.



I have it already.  Just wanted to make sure you did haha


----------



## cdamax (May 18, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> I have it already.  Just wanted to make sure you did haha



LOL


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2012)

cdamax said:


> Is this ok?





yep, nice one mate and welcome to the chimpchallenge, glad you got it sorted


----------



## El Fiendo (May 18, 2012)

You know guys I'm pretty bummed that I wasn't invited to the party. 


So I'm crashing it. I've fired up the steam boilers on everything still in one piece. Unfortunately it looks like my SR-2 will have to sit this one out, which is probably for the best because I'm still too poor to afford the added costs. Any of you guys who are up to snuff on the optimization and tweaks ought to give me a shout so I can get these clients running right.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> You know guys I'm pretty bummed that I wasn't invited to the party.
> 
> 
> So I'm crashing it. I've fired up the steam boilers on everything still in one piece. Unfortunately it looks like my SR-2 will have to sit this one out, which is probably for the best because I'm still too poor to afford the added costs. Any of you guys who are up to snuff on the optimization and tweaks ought to give me a shout so I can get these clients running right.



I'd like to take this opportunity to invite you to the 2013 Chimp Challenge.  Details to follow.

There, that's taken care of.  Welcome stranger.  Nothing has changed with folding with the parts that you have listed except the PPD for SMP is much lower than it used to be.

We like people "crashing" the party.  The more the merrier.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 18, 2012)

Yea, I'd heard there seen there was an SMP 'correction' a while back. I am a little ashamed that my parts are a little antiquated compared to what's on the market right now. Anyhow, there's no verbosity this or adv methods that anymore? What if I get behind the client and push?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea, I'd heard there seen there was an SMP 'correction' a while back. I am a little ashamed that my parts are a little antiquated compared to what's on the market right now. Anyhow, there's no verbosity this or adv methods that anymore? What if I get behind the client and push?



At least you don't have to deal with P764x's!

Edit: GPU2 is almost dead.  It already is for the ATI cards.  You can use advmethods if you want, but I doubt that it will make a difference.  Let us know how the pushing goes.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 18, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> At least you don't have to deal with P764x's!



I'm so out of the loop that I'm just going to nod my head and smile. Maybe its about time I moved some of this older hardware and got some newer stuff again. Once I get my apprenticeship and subsequent raise, I may just have a few things to do. Then we'll see whose dealing with the P764x's! (Yea!)


----------



## msgclb (May 18, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> You know guys I'm pretty bummed that I wasn't invited to the party.
> 
> 
> So I'm crashing it. I've fired up the steam boilers on everything still in one piece. Unfortunately it looks like my SR-2 will have to sit this one out, which is probably for the best because I'm still too poor to afford the added costs. Any of you guys who are up to snuff on the optimization and tweaks ought to give me a shout so I can get these clients running right.



The party just got started so there's still time to down a few. 

Cut Copy and Paste! Cut Copy and Paste!
Someone needs to check their client!! 

*Members Joining Today*
*ChimPowerUp_* joins as new 


*Milestones Today*
*ChimPowerUp* passes 60,000,000 
*ChimPowerUp_* passes 1,000


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2012)

Sorry guys for the delay. Had 3 windows reinstalls this past week. Turning folding on the 2x 460's as we speak.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2012)

ChimPowerUp_  On DC stats?  I can't find it on EOC?


----------



## msgclb (May 18, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> ChimPowerUp_  On DC stats?  I can't find it on EOC?



Here you go!

Sorted for last update.
ChimPowerUp_

By user.
ChimPowerUp_


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2012)

cdamax said:


> sory from argentina english no so fluid, de gpus the 2 start, finsh but they dont start again. i use FAH V2



What Nvidia drivers are you using?  Try the 275.33 drivers.  Some of the newer drivers won't let the client restart.  Using those drivers with my GTX 570 and Tracker V2.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2012)

msgclb said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Sorted for last update.
> ChimPowerUp_
> ...



This year I know it's not me.  I did PM T4C Fantasy, about joining the CC.  He is also on that list.

Edit.  Matthew-3770K


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> You know guys I'm pretty bummed that I wasn't invited to the party.





You know I should test my banning powers on you since I consider that statement "Trolling" 

Oh and you're invited to this year's Chimp Challenge so could you go ahead and fire up your rigs already?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2012)

bogmali said:


> You know I should test my banning powers on you since I consider that statement "Trolling"
> 
> Oh and you're invited to this year's Chimp Challenge so could you go ahead and fire up your rigs already?



  +1


----------



## El Fiendo (May 18, 2012)

Mod powers for you!? Man they must be giving that stuff away like candy.


But to avoid any haphazardly dealt infractions, I for one welcome our new Bogmalian overlords.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Mod powers for you!? Man they must be giving that stuff away like candy.
> 
> But to avoid any haphazardly dealt infractions, I for one welcome our new Bogmalian overlords.



So should I ask again about your rigs before I drop the hammer?


----------



## DaC (May 18, 2012)

why our "growth" dropped ?
It seems that we're loosing clients as it was around 35% before... or am I wrong ?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...jctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc&toomany=true#gid=6


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 18, 2012)

I'm giving the CC all I got, I switched over all my rigs.  Let's see what we can do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2012)




----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2012)

Sorry guys but had to shutdown one of my 6970's due to it causing a BSOD after several hours of folding(Rebooted @ 10PM last night and system BSOD'd around 8AM).  

I should have a E5300 Core 2 system w/ 5450 up and folding this evening and getting my new i3 HTPC system setup right now but waiting on 6570 2gb to show up.


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'm giving the CC all I got, I switched over all my rigs.  Let's see what we can do!



I noticed some points that only a 4P can generate yesterday so I know that you were in


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2012)

Someone, Folding *only* with an ATI/AMD video card is using a miss spelled ChimPowerUp.  You're using ChimPowerUp_ .  Notice the space at the end.  Please check your client if this sounds like you.
Thanks!


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 18, 2012)

@  mstenholm, keep your eye's on the 3 am update.  It should be* HUGE!*


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> @  mstenholm, keep your eye's on the 3 am update.  It should be* HUGE!*



Do you have more then the 4P and and 2P X5670 folding? If those two drop at the same time it would be around 0.5 M.


----------



## F150_Raptor (May 18, 2012)

Those 2 combined should be 580,000 and my 2 8 core rigs are each dropping 1 worth 12,000 each.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 18, 2012)

bogmali said:


> So should I ask again about your rigs before I drop the hammer?




They're doing well so far, though Blue wasn't kidding when he said I'd notice a hit in PPD from what I was used to. It makes me wonder if my SR-2 won't be obsolete by the time I get around to building it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2012)

msgclb said:


> Cut Copy and Paste! Cut Copy and Paste!
> Someone needs to check their client!!
> 
> Members Joining Today
> ...



   firstly i dont think it was me but their was a space at the end of my Chimpowerup   ,i mean a copied ,single space, not line, but ill smash my shit up if its only done 1000 in the last few days  so surely it read it right at their end as its not a character.

might be worth checkin though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i better check me shitter too. eagle hammer thrust pc


----------



## msgclb (May 18, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


>



If it was it won't cause the end of the world. 
That won't come for a few more months!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2012)

msgclb said:


> If it was it won't cause the end of the world.
> That won't come for a few more months!



if it was me i think i accidentally changed it last night , not the whole time ,im fairly sure , my ppd main rig is 20000 avg , shitter 3-4000ppd


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> They're doing well so far, though Blue wasn't kidding when he said I'd notice a hit in PPD from what I was used to. It makes me wonder if my SR-2 won't be obsolete by the time I get around to building it.



It won't. I am currently running 2 of them


----------



## Cuzza (May 19, 2012)

DaC said:


> why our "growth" dropped ?
> It seems that we're loosing clients as it was around 35% before... or am I wrong ?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...jctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc&toomany=true#gid=6



I'm not helping in that regard. I've been having issues, smp core was crashing on me f*ck knows why. will keep trying, or may revert to GPU only. the 580 is punishing the PPD tho


----------



## Peter1986C (May 19, 2012)

OCCT Linpack (and therefore also F@H SMP I suppose) runs more stable on my system if the enabled CPU power saving methods are only Speedstep (EIST) and C-State technology, without ASRock Intelligent Energy Saver enabled. I do not know why, nor do I know whether it helps you but still I wished you to know.


----------



## cdamax (May 19, 2012)

Sorry people 2 night consecutive gpu error they are to 560ti from zotac standard no oc with one 120mm cm Excalibur on their side temp 70° i don't know why they stop  the cpu ok keep going all night  now i slow the gpu from 820 to 700 to see what is going wrong
Any advice?
Good crunch day


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 19, 2012)

I have to use the 285.62 drivers when both my GTX 460s are in one machine. Every newer driver crashes on those dumb 7xxx WUs, so try that driver.


----------



## cdamax (May 19, 2012)

Oka thanks for your replay!! I'll try version 301.24 if it doesn't work, i now know that 285.62 works.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2012)

=/ I may have to forget about this year's CC. So far in the past 2 weeks I have reinstalled windows 5 times.


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2012)

the i3 2120 stock is a hoss, almost 6k with no GPU.  Working on fixing the 6970 LCS cooling issue and hopefully get it back up this afternoon.


----------



## TeXBill (May 19, 2012)

Woke up to find out my D-link router died in the middle of the nite. I got my spare router (54Mbps) running now, but it is slow. making a run to Fry's later today & pickup a different router.


----------



## msgclb (May 19, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> Woke up to find out my D-link router died in the middle of the nite. I got my spare router (54Mbps) running now, but it is slow. making a run to Fry's later today & pickup a different router.



What an opportune time for that to happen. 

It just turns out that Fry's has an anniversary sale going on. Click the image. 





I didn't see any D-Link gear but there was an air conditioner I could use.


----------



## TeXBill (May 19, 2012)

> What an opportune time for that to happen.


exactly what I said....


> I didn't see any D-Link gear but there was an air conditioner I could use.


You live in OK without any AC, how in the heck is that possible?????

Got it fixed speeds are better now. should be around 40Mbps, good enough for now


----------



## msgclb (May 19, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> exactly what I said....
> 
> You live in OK without any AC, how in the heck is that possible?????
> 
> Got it fixed speeds are better now. should be around 40Mbps, good enough for now



It should have been...


> I didn't see any D-Link gear but there was *another* air conditioner I could use.



Anyway the one I have is a piece of crap! :shadedshu 

I just noticed this...
*Milestones Today*
ChimpPowerUp passes 50,000 

One of our old nemesis has returned.
Notice the difference...
*ChimPowerUp*


----------



## zodac (May 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> =/ I may have to forget about this year's CC. So far in the past 2 weeks I have reinstalled windows 5 times.



You could always use the last few days of the CC to try out Ubuntu. At least the Folding would benefit.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 19, 2012)

msgclb said:


> I just noticed this...
> Milestones Today
> ChimpPowerUp passes 50,000
> 
> ...



thankfully,not me this time 


????????

is their anything more annoying then wakeing to find your router crashed last night and ya folders are doing nowt, grrrrr sorted now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 20, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> thankfully,not me this time
> 
> 
> ????????
> ...


I woke up to all my rigs re-started and sitting idle....:shadedshu

Could i have been hacked?  i hear there's alot of it going around...


----------



## popswala (May 20, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I woke up to all my rigs re-started and sitting idle....



I've been getting that alot lately also.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2012)

right ive signed me mum up,,, well forged her sigy,  well i am her IT goto guy, and she no pay.  <only smp2 but everybit eh


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 20, 2012)

Haven't had any problems like that, but that made me check my work rigs today and my GTX 550 Ti disappeared (it's on my ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA with a P4 630 and a GT 440 in the x4 slot) so I don't know if it popped out of the PCIe slot (it doesn't have retention locks) or what. Just rebuilt that system on Friday because the refurbished M5A99X EVO I got from Geeks ended up having bad PCIe slots. Don't think the card is dead, but we'll see.


----------



## TeXBill (May 20, 2012)

> I woke up to all my rigs re-started and sitting idle....


Buck, I'm using the ver 7 client. I have mine starting on startup. That way even if it does reboot the client will restart without my input...


----------



## jasper1605 (May 20, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> Buck, I'm using the ver 7 client. I have mine starting on startup. That way even if it does reboot the client will restart without my input...



is there a way to make it not start on system startup so I don't have to delete the whole program when CC is done and I don't want an electric bill through the roof every month?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 20, 2012)

You can go in msconfig and uncheck the FAHControl startup service.


----------



## TeXBill (May 21, 2012)

> is there a way to make it not start on system startup so I don't have to delete the whole program when CC is done and I don't want an electric bill through the roof every month?



Go into preferences, under local client & uncheck the autostart box.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 21, 2012)

why does the link to hwc have the 2011 challenge in it? and not the 2012?


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why does the link to hwc have the 2011 challenge in it? and not the 2012?



That link is no good this year, go to the irc link or the Google docs link that BUCK provided on the Chimp tracking thread.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 21, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why does the link to hwc have the 2011 challenge in it? and not the 2012?



Fixed. i guess i missed that one since the page was not up until a few days before the CC.


----------



## 1freedude (May 22, 2012)

hey folks, just got back from a long weekend in Appalachia.  I was sweating....no internet to check my clients, but they made it through!  I did decide to drop the Q6600, too much power for minimal productivity.  I used to get 10k-12k, but now, lucky to get 4k.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2012)

1freedude said:


> hey folks, just got back from a long weekend in Appalachia.  I was sweating....no internet to check my clients, but they made it through!  I did decide to drop the Q6600, too much power for minimal productivity.  I used to get 10k-12k, but now, lucky to get 4k.



I'm also running my PS3 and my laptop, only 30k in ten days for both combined.  The laptop does look odd propt up at an angle with a table fan directed at it.

I still have fond memories of the Emachine with a GTX 275 and OCZ Mod-X 600 watt PSU stuck inside of it.  I can't remember what Buck called it, but it was pretty funny.


----------



## Cuzza (May 22, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> OCCT Linpack (and therefore also F@H SMP I suppose) runs more stable on my system if the enabled CPU power saving methods are only Speedstep (EIST) and C-State technology, without ASRock Intelligent Energy Saver enabled. I do not know why, nor do I know whether it helps you but still I wished you to know.



I disabled all of those sorts of things and cut back my OC. it won't fold stable over 3.6GHz. 3.7 the core crashes. Ah well. 3.6 still good.

In good news, GTX580 is rock stable at 885/2250, which is really sweet


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> I disabled all of those sorts of things and cut back my OC. it won't fold stable over 3.6GHz. 3.7 the core crashes. Ah well. 3.6 still good.
> 
> In good news, GTX580 is rock stable at 885/2250, which is really sweet



Do you know where Oily 17 lives?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=30742


----------



## Peter1986C (May 22, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> I disabled all of those sorts of things and cut back my OC. it won't fold stable over 3.6GHz. 3.7 the core crashes. Ah well. 3.6 still good.
> 
> In good news, GTX580 is rock stable at 885/2250, which is really sweet



I was talking about stock, myself (I completely suck at OCing and I believe I have read somewhere at the F@H site that they prefer using stock speeds in order to avoid what they call "soft errors").


----------



## cdamax (May 22, 2012)

What going on friend's it is desert this year we go four 10 pages of talk, in the page of tpu no mention to the challenge? Why?? before why have the mention and 45 pages of talk no mention to 4 place vs the second of the past year, sad friends.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 22, 2012)

cdamax said:


> What going on friend's it is desert this year we go four 10 pages of talk, in the page of tpu no mention to the challenge? Why?? before why have the mention and 45 pages of talk no mention to 4 place vs the second of the past year, sad friends.


I just want to make sure your 2500K and Sli 560's are cranked up for ChimPowerUp? If not, that would be truly sad.


----------



## theonedub (May 22, 2012)

Lets work on getting our conversion to 110, for a team our size we should be able to get that done 

As far as the reduced thread size, maybe people are too busy trying to keep their rigs cool with their spare time  It was in the low 90s the other day and it took *3* house fans to keep my temps in line


----------



## mstenholm (May 22, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> do you know where oily 17 lives?



uk


----------



## cdamax (May 22, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just want to make sure your 2500K and Sli 560's are cranked up for ChimPowerUp? If not, that would be truly sad.



yeap all night part of the day (sometimes I game) the driver 301 from nvidia works very good! 0 error 50k-65k ppd diarios


----------



## oily_17 (May 22, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Do you know where Oily 17 lives?



I'm from Northern Ireland


----------



## cdamax (May 22, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Lets work on getting our conversion to 110, for a team our size we should be able to get that done
> 
> As far as the reduced thread size, maybe people are too busy trying to keep their rigs cool with their spare time  It was in the low 90s the other day and it took *3* house fans to keep my temps in line



I have 7 fan´s 120mm 1 140mm 2 80mm  cpu temp folding 72°


----------



## hertz9753 (May 23, 2012)

The 2010 CC.  May 5 to May 31 for TPU.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1911919&postcount=792

On the page posted below you will find the Emachine from last year.  It was an Antec 750 PSU and a GTX 460, not a OCZ Mod-X PSU and GTX 275 that I put In the Emachine.  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139673&page=37


----------



## Birdman86 (May 23, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Lets work on getting our conversion to 110, for a team our size we should be able to get that done
> 
> As far as the reduced thread size, maybe people are too busy trying to keep their rigs cool with their spare time  It was in the low 90s the other day and it took *3* house fans to keep my temps in line





cdamax said:


> I have 7 fan´s 120mm 1 140mm 2 80mm  cpu temp folding 72°



Maybe I'm a bit too lazy here in Finland: 17°C outside, 25°C in my room with my PC as the heater, max 61°C for my 2600K @ 4.2 GHz and 86°C for my GTX 470 @ 702 MHz core with stock fan settings. At least my folding has been 100% stable and my rig was still folding when I came home after five days at my summer cottage. I have just 1 120mm fan for CPU and 2 case fans (120mm and 140mm) at low RPM, but I have been too lazy to OC more.


----------



## Doc41 (May 23, 2012)

Birdman86 said:


> Maybe I'm a bit too lazy here in Finland: 17°C outside, 25°C in my room with my PC as the heater, max 61°C for my 2600K @ 4.2 GHz and 86°C for my GTX 470 @ 702 MHz core with stock fan settings. At least my folding has been 100% stable and my rig was still folding when I came home after five days at my summer cottage. I have just 1 120mm fan for CPU and 2 case fans (120mm and 140mm) at low RPM, but I have been too lazy to OC more.



I envy that outside temp , speaking of heat and with summer just starting its already starting to hit around 44-48c outside here and my room is in the 30 something range so the AC is almost running all day,
 about my PC temps the CPU used to reach the 60c range but after lapping the 212+ about 3 times now its 52-54(with F@H load) and my 580 reaches 86c and with 2 laps and washers under the screws its now at 80c(also with F@H load). Why don't they at least put some effort on the heatsink base so no one would have to lap them


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2012)

sounds like you would do well on water blocks dude, if your that eager for temp/and or Oc value it cant be beat, i lapp my processors and blocks but ya gota go thin with the tim then  but it works well , surely manufacturers could at least make the IHS soddin flat as processors arent cheap either compared to heat sinks(fanned).

ps waterblocks tend to have a better ,flatter machined finish but theý are not perfect


----------



## Doc41 (May 23, 2012)

I would water cool my PC if i had the money, i spent the last of what i had on the 580 because the last card i had "a GTX 295" was half dead, "runs fine but decides to crash whenever i play a game or anything similar".

Waterblocks like DD's tend to have a flat-"mirror" finish unlike many closed-loop system's cold plate( i own a corsair H50 ) that has visible machining which you can also feel, i replaced it with the hyper 212+ because with hot weather like i have it has better overall performance than the H50, of course custom water cooling setups with big rads will perform better than air IF you can afford it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Waterblocks like DD's tend to have a flat-"mirror" finish unlike many closed-loop system's cold plate( i own a corsair H50 ) that has visible machining which you can also feel, i replaced it with the hyper 212  because with hot weather like i have it has better overall performance than the H50, of course custom water cooling setups with big rads will perform better than air IF you can afford it.



i use the thelmaltake (EK) waterblock(cpu) i got for free with my kandalf case ,just mirrored with lapping paper(film), it does the job and it can be done effectively but on the cheap not havein a dig either way dude ,i knows how ya feel as mines been a tight budget build/evolution and even my old bits are still being used in my home server(eagle)

i walked into watercooling Uk ,a few years ago to buy my first gpu WB ,discounted at 69 quid and the guy their told me my pre watercooled case was shit,,, haha  and especially at cooling,  he wasnt wrong as it was but some cutting and fileing later and its much better now and a lot of it is 2nd hand (5850, 240 and 120 rad) so was cheap.


----------



## 1freedude (May 24, 2012)

Q6600 back in it for one more WU!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2012)

1freedude said:


> Q6600 back in it for one more WU!



Thank you!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2012)

Some pics for you guys.








Still having fun.


----------



## mx500torid (May 24, 2012)

Holy cow Hertz!!! Very nice!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 24, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> I envy that outside temp , speaking of heat and with summer just starting its already starting to hit around 44-48c outside here and my room is in the 30 something range so the AC is almost running all day,
> about my PC temps the CPU used to reach the 60c range but after lapping the 212+ about 3 times now its 52-54(with F@H load) and my 580 reaches 86c and with 2 laps and washers under the screws its now at 80c(also with F@H load). Why don't they at least put some effort on the heatsink base so no one would have to lap them



I checked the temps were you live.  Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Doc41 (May 24, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> I checked the temps were you live. Thank you for joining us.



You're welcome, glad i can help in a way.

But these days i've been busy with the uni with finals getting near,i finish in about a month then its summer vacation, 3 months of being lazy and gaming


----------



## johnspack (May 25, 2012)

Keep folding everyone!  Oh,  and I got my first ever spanking on TPU...   kinda liked it....


----------



## hertz9753 (May 25, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Keep folding everyone!  Oh,  and I got my first ever spanking on TPU...   kinda liked it....



DanTheBanjoman must have used his belt.


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2012)

And thats a wrap, wonder when final tallies will be available?


----------



## stoanee (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations folks on your ChimpsChallenge domination!  I look forward to beating you next year!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 26, 2012)

was fun


----------



## johnspack (May 26, 2012)

Darn,  it's over?  Oh well,  back to CamelJock then....   nice work everyone,  we are all winners when it comes to disease research!


----------



## Adak (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for racing in the CC! Your race with Beavers_Gone_Banana's was one of the better one's to watch, and I'm sure it spurred on both teams to do their best.

OCF may have the Jaded Monkey this year (we're keeping it happy!), but clearly with all the wu's folded, F@Home was the real winner in this race - as it should be.

If you have any suggestions for changing the CC, please post them here:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=708317

See you next year.


----------



## bogmali (May 26, 2012)

Adak said:


> Thanks for racing in the CC! Your race with Beavers_Gone_Banana's was one of the better one's to watch, and I'm sure it spurred on both teams to do their best.
> 
> OCF may have the Jaded Monkey this year (we're keeping it happy!), but clearly with all the wu's folded, F@Home was the real winner in this race - as it should be.
> 
> ...



Congrats and appreciate all your hard work in making the race possible this year


----------



## DaC (May 26, 2012)

it's over already ? Time to shut down my rig after 10 days... "=]


----------

